
Show HN: DevFreeCasts – A collection of free screencasts for developers - caiozo
https://devfreecasts.github.io
======
dang
Since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12909967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12909967)
is currently at #1 I think we need to treat this one as a duplicate.

------
gravypod
I've always liked the idea of casts but I can't afford them. One such example
is destroy all software who's public work is great but who's videos I can't
afford.

------
scawf
If you can't filter by language, it's pretty much useless. I can't watch
spanish/german/... cast..

~~~
caiozo
Thank you for the feedback, I will work soon in add some useful filters

------
SaulOfTheJungle
Excellent work! Bookmarked it! Obrigado!

